# Lynchburg - Home visits needed by VGSR



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

We have a couple of applications from folks who live in Lynchburg so we are in need of someone to help us out with this task.

We have a document that outlines what we look for during a home visit that we would be happy to provide.

Can anyone please help us out?

Thanks a bunch!

Lea


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I replied to your pm, Lea. I am more than happy to help!!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

THANK YOU so much! It is strange - the little box that pops up when you have a PM never appeared so I did not realize you had replied. 

Anyway, please shoot me your email address so I can get the home visit documents to you.

Thanks again! VGSR really needs help in your area of the state so we are excited to have you on board. 

Thanks again!

Lea


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

No problem at all. I pm'd my email address to you. I look forward to helping you and VSGR out in any ways I can!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Woo-Hoo - welcome aboard the crazy train!

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

